# Anklage wegen Coup mit gekonten Debit-Karten



## Newsfeed (11 November 2009)

Die US-Staatsanwaltschaft hat eine Gruppe Ost-Europäer angeklagt, im November 2008 mit geklonten Debit-Karten neun Millionen US-Dollar von Konten abgehoben zu haben. Die Karten-Daten stammten aus einem Einbruch bei einem Zahlungsdienstleister.

Weiterlesen...


----------

